# HDR help :(.



## dxb photo (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm struggling getting my HDR's to look right. Here are 2 HDR's of my bike but the really don't look right, both pictures where took mid day. So please don't hold back and tell me what I'm doing wrong and why they suck.












Cheers
Jordan


----------



## Bynx (Jul 3, 2010)

They arent that bad. But you perhaps should have moved your Highlight Slider to the right more and it would get rid of that halo around the trees. Then give your exposure a bit of a darkening. Its your composition I have a problem with. The trees in the background completely obscure the handlebar outline in the first shot. Since the subject is your bike, its too far to the left. Why not center the bike more or at least have the extra background space in front of the bike instead of in the rear. Both shots have the impression the bike moved from right to left across frame on the wheel chair and you got the shots just before it moved out of frame. Looking again, the detailing on the bike is very good as well as the brick tiles, particularly in the first shot. In fact your first shot settings are more desirable than the second.


----------



## Provo (Jul 3, 2010)

I think the entire scene is not working for you, a more suitable location would be where the bike belongs on dirt path or track with some dirt mounds perhaps.


----------



## dxb photo (Jul 3, 2010)

Provo said:


> I think the entire scene is not working for you, a more suitable location would be where the bike belongs on dirt path or track with some dirt mounds perhaps.



Damn, wish I had my camera on the ride haha, took these after when I had washed the bike.


----------



## myshkin (Jul 3, 2010)

What software are you using to make these ?


----------



## dxb photo (Jul 3, 2010)

myshkin said:


> What software are you using to make these ?



Photoshop cs5 extended.


----------



## myshkin (Jul 3, 2010)

have you tried photomatix demo? I think you should if you haven't.


----------



## dxb photo (Jul 3, 2010)

myshkin said:


> have you tried photomatix demo? I think you should if you haven't.



I have tried Photomatix and Hydra, Every time I created a hdr with those programs I get really bad halos.


----------



## myshkin (Jul 3, 2010)

You just need to learn how to use the sliders. You have nasty halos around the trees in these shots. And there is a strange glow to them. I also think you are missing contrast. I would go into shadows and highlights and play with that. Use the midtone contrast.


----------



## dxb photo (Jul 4, 2010)

Would you class this as an improvement?


----------



## myshkin (Jul 4, 2010)

Personally I like the new one quite a bit better. But now you have a halo around the bike and the trees look good

How many exp are you using for this?


----------



## dxb photo (Jul 4, 2010)

myshkin said:


> Personally I like the new one quite a bit better. But now you have a halo around the bike and the trees look good
> 
> How many exp are you using for this?



By exp I guess you mean exposure, if so I'm using three (-2,0,+2)

Cheers


----------



## DennyCrane (Jul 4, 2010)

It really comes down to what you want out of an HDR. There's a huge divergence in opinion here. Some want HDR for that cartoony look, and others want to simply extend the contrast range... meaning details in the shadow as visible as the ones under direct light. What are you going for here?


----------



## dxb photo (Jul 4, 2010)

DennyCrane said:


> It really comes down to what you want out of an HDR. There's a huge divergence in opinion here. Some want HDR for that cartoony look, and others want to simply extend the contrast range... meaning details in the shadow as visible as the ones under direct light. What are you going for here?




I'm trying to achieve a more contrasted more detailed look.


----------



## ann (Jul 4, 2010)

please don't take offense but is this your first attempt at this technique? 

it takes time and lots of work to control the software so that it does what we want.

i understand that cs5 is certainly better than previous versions, but i haven't had time to test it out vs other software programs for HDR.

you might also try a 1 stop difference rather than 2 and increase the number of exposures to more than 3. I know that a two stop difference is mentioned quite often as well as using only 3 exposures. However, that is not written in stone. 

Keep working and make small tweeks not huge ones.


----------



## Provo (Jul 5, 2010)

dxb photo said:


> Would you class this as an improvement?


 
Ok now the halos are so bad it looks like the bike is glowing like it's about to be levitated by ET.


----------



## dxb photo (Jul 5, 2010)

ann said:


> please don't take offense but is this your first attempt at this technique?
> 
> it takes time and lots of work to control the software so that it does what we want.
> 
> ...




No offense taken and yes it is my first attempt, cheers for the tip.


----------

